# Happy birthday



## bailamos

How do you say happy birthday in Dutch?

Thanks.


----------



## elroy

Hartelijk gefeliciteerd = Herzlichen Glückwunsch
Van harte gefeliciteerd met je verjaardag = Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag


----------



## Dutch.Lang

Gefeliciteerd met je verjaardag is also a possiblity.


----------



## Lotuselisa

I would like to send the following message to my Dutch lover. We usually communicate in English and I would like to impress him...

I wish you a fantastic birthday today . Words can not express how much I would love to be with you today ( and everyday ) ..
I hope you will enjoy today and I will see you soon.
Huge hugs and kisses

Thanks a lot!


----------



## HKK

Aww that's beautiful  Here goes:

Ik wens je een fantastische verjaardag. Ik kan niet onder woorden breng hoe graag ik vandaag (en alle andere dagen) bij jou zou zijn...
Ik hoop dat je van deze dag geniet. Tot binnenkort!
Dikke knuffel en kus

I think this sounds good but maybe a Dutch forumer will think of things that I didn't think of. After all there are a number of differences between my Belgian Dutch and your boyfriend's Netherlands Dutch.


----------



## Lotuselisa

It is never too late to say thank you...
We are getting married now


----------



## NewtonCircus

Do you already have an endearment?
Like "Knuffelbeer" for example.

Cheers Herman


----------



## kleintje2010

Gefeliciteerd! Such a sweet couple.

You can always say "Heel veel lieves en kussjes" at anytime


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

Welcome to the Dutch Forum!


kleintje2010 said:


> You can always say "Heel veel lieves en kussjes" at anytime


I'm terribly sorry, but I am afraid that we'll have to correct this phrase.
"Heel veel *liefs* en (vele) kusjes" is one possibility.

After words as "veel" and "iets", adjectives (not followed by a noun) get an extra  -s at the end of the word. In speech this word final -s is sometimes omitted.

E.g. 
Veel lief*s*.
Wil je iets warm*s* drinken?

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## kleintje2010

haha mooi!! Bedankt!
Thank you for the grammar lesson Frank. Very helpful.


----------

